# What's the best fly tying kit?



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

I am looking to getting into fly tying and I was wondering whats the best kit to get started with. I've read that its best to get a decent vise and pick up tools as I go, but I don't want to be out a ton of money it doesn't pan out.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

If you don't get a decent vise, you're going to pull the hook out of the jaws eventually if you spin enough deer hair. Very frustrating.

Just picked up an HMH. Love it.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Renzetti traveler is a good choice. I have an Anvil. Dynaking is awesome also. Don't by a kit, just collect stuff as you go. Spring for the best scissors you can afford.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Depends what you want to tie. Saltwater stuff totally different than trout or bass. Best bet is to go to a flyshop and get a demo after telling them what you are interested in. A few bucks more from them, but worth it in long run. Would not rec. buying a kit. Most of stuff you will never use unless tying trout flies.. Videos are great, but best is hands-on demo. x2 on good vise. No cheap ones are worth it if you ever get serious. 
Rotating vises are handy.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Check out a Danvise for a very good inexpensive vice. I have one and have no complaints.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

As others have said, I wouldn't buy a kit. You'll get sub par quality tools and a bunch of material you probably won't need. All you really need is a decent vise, bobbin and scissors. I have a Anvil Apex that I got on ebay for $80 shipped, the cheapest ceramic bobbin I could find and surgical scissors that I got from a friend. As for materials, shop around and find the cheapest price. All you really need to get started tying saltwater flies is some craft fur, hackle and maybe some estaz or chinelle. Golden on here seems to have a bunch of material you can buy for a good price so maybe PM him on here.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Can I get an honest opinionâ€¦how much for a good setup after vice, scissors, material. Not the most expensive and not the low end either just a good setup.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

When I started tying a couple years back, I called Dave Hayward at Swan Point in Rockport and told him to put together a starter kit and send it on up to me. I told him generally what I wanted to tie and asked for any suggestions as well. He sent up a pretty decent package for around $300. That included vice, materials, tools and a couple of books.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

from what it sounds like the vise is most importantâ€¦Ive been looking and they range from about $60-$500+. Just wanna know where I should start. Wanna tie mainly saltwater but will end up doing bass and carp as well most likely.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Invest in a good vise, I have the Dynaking, expensive but worth it to me. I bought a kit off amazon bc it had some decent tools and basic tying supplies, including a throw away vise I'll use for travel. If I was doing it again, just go down to the fly shop and get a few key tools and whatever supplies they suggest.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I would get a nice vise first. Choose some basic patterns and compile a tools and materials list for those patterns, then buy that stuff. Generic kits usually have lots of stuff that you probably won't use.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a dynaking rotary also and have been very pleased with it.


----------

